# Hello from Rumy, Bandit, Rogue, D'or, and Elle!



## rumy91989 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello! I've only been keeping mice for the past month and a half and my introduction to the mouse world was quite by accident.
My housemates and I have a carpet python who eats frozen mice so I had been avoiding them as pets since I thought it would make it harder for me to keep the snake fed. I have, however, been keeping rats as pets for some time.
Six or seven weeks ago a neighbor asked if I could take in some baby "rats" she couldn't find homes for and I agreed. When she came she dropped off five baby male mice, and so it started.
I managed to find home for three of the little guys, but I grew too attached to Bandit and Rogue to let them go, so they got to stay.  
About two weeks ago a good friend of mine asked me to babysit her three female mice, but one turned out to be a boy and after a lot of drama I ended up fostering her two girls, Stubby and Tiny, indefinitely in the event that they might be pregnant. They've been separate from their brother for about 11 days now so I've only got a little more time to wait before I know whether they're safe to go home to my friend or not.
Yesterday I was lucky enough to acquire two females of my own, D'or and Elle, and I spent most of last night building a little mouse kingdom for them. 
While I certainly know more about mice now than I did a couple months ago I have to admit that I don't know very much, so I'm looking forward to meeting you all and learning all I can!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! I enjoyed reading your little mouse story. Do you think you will be breeding mice?


----------



## rumy91989 (Apr 24, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Welcome! I enjoyed reading your little mouse story. Do you think you will be breeding mice?


I'm not sure! I have both males and females so I very well could, but I think I need to learn quite a bit more about mice and breeding before I decide.


----------



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey welcome mate


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  nice to hear you want to learn more before you breed


----------

